# Shallow Human Interactions



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.

Well FAC , I feel the same way..
Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.

Constantly having the same short conversations is draining on the body and soul. We were not designed to have such shallow human interactions. Some people think Uber driving as an 'easy and unskilled' job but it takes a lot of emotional effort to keep doing it day after day. A single bad trip can really take it out of you. Especially when there's nobody to tell and support you. Even your employer (Uber) couldn't care less about how you are, they just send automated messages when you ask for help. It can be lonely existence even though you're with people.

I now fully understand why some traditional taxi drivers don't interact with their passengers. It may seem rude but really it's just much less burdensome on your mind if you can put a headpiece in and listen to music or talk to a real friend over the phone. Engaging in contrived small talk with someone you won't meet again IS so mentally draining.

Recently I've also felt reluctant to turn on Uber for that sole reason. I just don't want that type of conversation again and again.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Know what you mean. Often I'll mention to the PAX Im a bit hearing impaired. Technically true because my hearing isnt quite what it used to be from my youth though I can hear them good enough usually.Many dont bother talking from that point on and its a quiet ride the rest of the way . The way I often prefer.Might be worth a try for you as well.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I find it helps to use the SherpaShare app to write comments out for other drivers to read or respond to. That can help get frustrations out of your head.

But I totally agree with your sentiment. I had a really bad string of passengers who took me and my car for granted: entering and exiting without saying anything or looking my way, leaving the car doors open when exiting, etc. It was a bit dehumanizing, and I was really happy at the end of the night when I picked up a family with groceries who were just incredibly thankful to have a safe ride home and have someone they could chat with. It really turned my night around.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Gheeze people it's not that bad, my career has been in customer service, large retail big box store and now contact centers. I have small-talk every day with people I'll never meet (or even see!). On top of that I drive U/L at night. I'm very introverted at times so it works perfectly for me. I don't really want to talk in depth or get to know them. The few pax that are somewhat entitled don't even phase me, but 99.8% of my pax are pleasant people. I dunno maybe customer service based positions just aren't for some people but I have no issue driving people around. And I've had the same conversations hundreds of times, I find it easy. I ask the same follow up questions so my brain just goes on auto-pilot and I can zone out. Some people on the other hand are completely engaging and fascinating.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.

Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.

Grow up.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


Uber: Better than being bombed and shot at.

Got it.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


So, I take it that you eagerly jump at every opportunity to have some thankless schmuck disrespect you in your own personal vehicle? If that makes you mature, then so be it - I guess.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


You've got to get over the chit chat issue or get into another line of work. I'm not a big fan of it, but the star ratings component turns this into a partial sales job. I'm at about 1000 rides between both platforms and ~4.9 on each. Life is sales.

Be a psychologist, read people. Be surprised when your rider gives you a conversational pathway you weren't ready for. Ask them about themselves. Shut up and drive when it is apparent they also don't want to talk. I'm fascinated by how people go about their day, how they work and how they've built a business or what they are studying at school. I'm generally a daytime driver because I don't want to deal with the drunkies.

One of the bigger complaints I've heard on the road is that a driver shows up and is an aloof ass, not talking the whole time. You are showing yourself to the door if you make this a common practice. You'll get downrated by some.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Just make up stories to entertain yourself. But remember your lies in case you pick them up again.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Nomad said:


> ROTFLMAO! I can't wait to put this on a t-shirt


Let me know when your e-store is up i'll buy one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow the fu*k up.


Beach landers made in NEW ORLEANS byHiggins,known as Higgins landing craft ( officially LCVP's)
Today,the tourists were allowed to enter and exit the landing craft at the WORLD WAR 2 MUSEUM IN NEW ORLEANS.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


Everyone should watch the first 15 minutes of "SAVING PRIVATE RYAN"

Probably the most realistic portrayal of that brutal beach landing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Charles Schultz used to do a Remembrance every year in his Peanuts cartoon strip when he was alive.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Yes, whenever Uber's got me down I just think of some false equivalencies. Might even play pax some old war footage to shut them up. #firstworldproblems


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> And I've had the same conversations hundreds of times, I find it easy. I ask the same follow up questions so my brain just goes on auto-pilot and I can zone out. Some people on the other hand are completely engaging and fascinating.


I change the script maybe once a month, maybe twice if something interesting has been happening lately.
Long-time band musicians have had to play the same songs for 30+ years and the fans keep showing up.
True they play theme parks, banquet halls and cruise ships these days instead of sold-out stadiums, 
but many of them can still rock it out and it's work and it pays the bills. SuperStar !

Like it or not, Uber is show business, baby !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I change the script maybe once a month, maybe twice if something interesting has been happening lately.
> Long-time band musicians have had to play the same songs for 30+ years and the fans keep showing up.
> True they play theme parks, banquet halls and cruise ships these days instead of sold-out stadiums,
> but many of them can still rock it out and it's work and it pays the bills. SuperStar !
> ...


Casinos.
They play casinos now.
$70.00- $110.00 a ticket.
I used to pay $5.00 a ticket.
Gen
Admission.
Front row belongs to the bold.
Now they play casinos.
Don't even try lighting up in your assigned seat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I change the script maybe once a month, maybe twice if something interesting has been happening lately.
> Long-time band musicians have had to play the same songs for 30+ years and the fans keep showing up.
> True they play theme parks, banquet halls and cruise ships these days instead of sold-out stadiums,
> but many of them can still rock it out and it's work and it pays the bills. SuperStar !
> ...


Few years before my concert going time.the "WAREHOUSE"N.O.L.A.Last place Jim Morrison ever played.
Note the name of the promoters-" Beaver Productions".
Now " Ticket Master" charges more than the concerts used to cost.and they hold back on the best tickets !


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Seriously, why would you want more than shallow human interactions with the majority of your Uber passengers? Are you masochistic?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Casinos.
> They play casinos now.


Yep. Winstar casino is a popular venue in these parts.
It's on the TX/OK border and lots of well known names
from back in the day show up there to perform. 
They've got a buffet that's not half bad too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Love the buffets.

Beau Rivage carts out an entire roast pig complete with Apple in its mouth every Sunday.

Four guys parade him out on a board.
Not a couchon du lait,but a big boy.
Pic of one working on his tan . . .


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Barbarians ! All of us . Can't help it. I know that's some good pork. 
Even Al Qaeda would chow down on that deal. (boo....hisss...tough crowd tonight)

That piggie makes me wanna go wee wee wee all the way home !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Barbarians ! All of us . Can't help it. I know that's some good pork.
> Even Al Qaeda would chow down on that deal. (boo....hisss...tough crowd tonight)
> 
> That piggie makes me wanna go wee wee wee all the way home !


Only Cajuns & Hawaiians know how to do that right !
His turn will come . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Barbarians ! All of us . Can't help it. I know that's some good pork.
> Even Al Qaeda would chow down on that deal. (boo....hisss...tough crowd tonight)
> 
> That piggie makes me wanna go wee wee wee all the way home !


If it was a goat ,AL Qaeda would show up with gifts.
They don't know what they're missing.
BBQ goat ain't bad.
My Iranianian buddy didnt like pork either.said it would be like eating dog.
Tell that to a North Korean . . .


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay so it's shallow human interactions.

What pax gets in the car and you go, "how's everything tonight ?"
and she goes, "....deeper....deeper.... too shallow for me, that's not deep enough,"

Get out of my car, please....


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Yep. Winstar casino is a popular venue in these parts.
> It's on the TX/OK border and lots of well known names
> from back in the day show up there to perform.
> They've got a buffet that's not half bad too.


I kind of sort of want to see Tears for Fears.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If I were in a Korean house for dinner ,it would be unkind to refuse without trying.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Volvonaut said:


> I kind of sort of want to see Tears for Fears.


Next months show (Jul 9th) @ Winstar looks like is postponed.
Do they have a new date yet ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Next months show (Jul 9th) @ Winstar looks like is postponed.
> Do they have a new date yet ?


They've all quit sending me free hotels since I work for Uber.
Sigh.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

You see this ? we're not even in a car together.
we're online and our interactions here are far from shallow.
Not anything world changing or anything but as people,
many good drivers can be very engaging folks by nature.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> You see this ? we're not even in a car together.
> we're online and our interactions here are far from shallow.
> Not anything world changing or anything but as people,
> many good drivers can be very engaging folks by nature.


Some passengers do not wish to be "engaged" as they are above you and anything you could possibly say.
( they need to rely on you for a ride,but they are above you)


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I drive Wednesday -Saturday nights. By the time Sunday rolls around I am so emotionally/mentally spent and in such a sour mood no one in my family wants to deal with me. I blame it on the endless emotional and mental energy spent on dealing with hoards of Uber passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I take time off when needed.
Also,driving for too long a period at a time affects me.
Little rituals help.
All I do right now is drive Uber.
That is my only job.
So,I can sit and drink coffee with gourmet creamer untill I am ready to bless my riders with my presence.

I can switch city's if I tire of the scenery,I have 3 to choose from.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sometimes,I hide in a side street off of BOURBON STREET.
In the early mornings at sunrise.
Far away from the hotels.
Where the criminals won't go because there are no victems.
Where it is quiet.where I rarely get a ping.smoke a cigarette.enjoy the peace.
And then I get a ping from an unknown air bnb and am off to the airport . . .


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sometimes,I hide in a side street off of BOURBON STREET.
> In the early mornings at sunrise.
> . . .


I love how this forum connects us drivers from
Around the world. Would be good to see photos taken by drivers in different cities. Maybe we can have an Instagram tag


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I love how this forum connects us drivers from
> Around the world. Would be good to see photos taken by drivers in different cities. Maybe we can have an Instagram tag


I should take pictures.
Horse and buggy with broken wheels struck by a car.
A wedding party led by the bride and groom,followed by guests,followed by a brass band marching down St.Charles Street along the street car.
The Mardi gras Indians having a big dance off.
Dueling brass bands coming up to the car Windows as I drive down the street with tourists.
30 red tractors going down the street to collect Mardi gras floats.
The mile of tourists hauling luggage down to the cruise ships.
So many things.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I drive Wednesday -Saturday nights. By the time Sunday rolls around I am so emotionally/mentally spent and in such a sour mood no one in my family wants to deal with me. I blame it on the endless emotional and mental energy spent on dealing with hoards of Uber passengers.


If I worked Orlando,ugh,Dizney World.
I would probably have Micky Mouse hanging from a noose on the rear view.

I knew someone who had worked for Disney.
He had a tattoo of one Disney character performing obscene sexual acts on another Disney character.
The things we do to cope.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You'll never see these people again. Use this fact to your advantage. Be somebody else. Here's a few ideas to help pass the time with people you don't care about:

::: Tell them about your sex change operation.
::: Fake some eastern block accent and tell them you're a immigrant from Shlembaknia, and how you miss your Mother Country.
::: Discuss how you were abducted by Aliens.
::: Tell them about how much the world has changed in all the time you were in prison.
::: Try to make them cry, tell them about how your wife or husband took your kids, money and house and now you live in your car.
::: Write a 20 minute stand up routine and practice on your passengers.
::: Try to convert them into a religion that you made up.
::: Talk to them about all the crazy people you met during your stay at the mental hospital.
::: If you're white, try to talk overtly black. If you're black talk overtly white. If you're Asian, try to talk overtly latin. You get the idea.
::: Wear a wedding dress when driving.
::: Discuss in great detail how much you miss heroin.
::: Tell them about the cult you just escaped from.
::: Have a conversation with yourself and make sure to change your voice to represent multiple personalities.
::: Get into a debate and always take the opposite point of view as your passenger.
Suggested topics include: Religion, Fox News, Rape....Who's really to blame?, White Supremacy, Abortion, Transgender bathrooms and Whale hunting for sport.

If all this fails, just get drunk and stoned before you drive.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Realityshark said:


> You'll never see these people again. Use this fact to your advantage. Be somebody else. Here's a few ideas to help pass the time with people you don't care about:
> 
> ::: Tell them about your sex change operation.
> ::: Fake some eastern block accent and tell them you're a immigrant from Shlembaknia, and how you miss your Mother Country.
> ...


I love this haha. Wouldn't surprise me if some Uber drivers really do sleep in thier cars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You'll never see these people again. Use this fact to your advantage. Be somebody else. Here's a few ideas to help pass the time with people you don't care about:
> 
> ::: Tell them about your sex change operation.
> ::: Fake some eastern block accent and tell them you're a immigrant from Shlembaknia, and how you miss your Mother Country.
> ...


I tell them about a made up sex change operation, my pax would want to know which Dr.,how much how long I had to wait.
Huge ts,tg.,population in my market.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I tell them about a made up sex change operation, my pax would want to know which Dr.,how much how long I had to wait.
> Huge ts,tg.,population in my market.


Hand out cards forlocal plastic surgeons and collect a commission


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Hand out cards forlocal plastic surgeons and collect a commission


Well,me being male . . .would make all the Chastity Bono women want the cards.

They would all want details on making an " innie" an " outie".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber: Better than being bombed and shot at.


Unless you are being shot at while driving Uber.

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Two-Uber-drivers-shot-and-killed-in-separate-6963326.php
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/08/an-uber-driver-in-india-was-shot-dead-by-his-passengers/
http://www.iol.co.za/news/crime-courts/uber-driver-shot-dead-in-cape-town-2001678
http://www.laweekly.com/news/uber-driver-shot-after-passengers-targeted-in-venice-5880790
http://www.ajc.com/news/news/crime-law/man-shot-killed-and-left-in-car/nrX2F/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Unless you are being shot at while driving Uber.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Two-Uber-drivers-shot-and-killed-in-separate-6963326.php
> http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/08/an-uber-driver-in-india-was-shot-dead-by-his-passengers/
> ...


My car makes a great missle.
Not afraid to park on someone's chest.

I know I can handle me in a firefight.

It's a carload of screaming tourists I'm worried about.

Changes things.

You have to know which sidewalks you can jump at what speeds fully loaded.you have to know your vehicle like your hand.
You have to be capable of getting a brick wall in between you and bullets in seconds.

You have to try to get them out of a situation in one piece,if the occasion arises.

I watch everything where I work.
Always strategizing when passengers are present.

Escape and evasion,and strategic surrender scenarios.

Clearing them of crisis is priority.
Making the right decision at the precise time.

They SHOOT people every single day where I work.

I carry very precious human cargo through hostile territory.

They do not realize where they are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hell,they murder the cops here while handcuffed getting taken from one jail to the other,on small charges.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.85 cents a mile . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The "OTHER" surge map.

Guess where all the air bnb's are ?

I work nights.
In the red zones.
Babysitting drunks.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

You don't have to talk to everyone. I'm usually quiet on 8/10 of my trips. 

Then stressing over a rating. Some drivers will learn that they don't need to kiss ass to make it


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I tell them about a made up sex change operation,
> my pax would want to know which Dr.,how much how long I had to wait.
> 
> Huge ts,tg.,population in my market.


That ain't no joke. Almost every time I make it to the French Quarter
and it's not Mardi Gras or some other event in town, just the locals,
a stroll down the rue past the t-shirt shops and sundry places will reveal
an entire population of folks who "have all the bases covered". Lots of tg.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> That ain't no joke. Almost every time I make it to the French Quarter
> and it's not Mardi Gras or some other event in town, just the locals,
> a stroll down the rue past the t-shirt shops and sundry places will reveal
> an entire population of folks who "have all the bases covered". Lots of tg.


You make my city sound so bland. No street musicians, no guns, no violence, no interesting  neighbourhoods.. Just gentrified suburbs and people.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I drive Wednesday -Saturday nights. By the time Sunday rolls around I am so emotionally/mentally spent and in such a sour mood no one in my family wants to deal with me. I blame it on the endless emotional and mental energy spent on dealing with hoards of Uber passengers.


Then why do you continue to drive for Uber? No other marketable skills? Can't find a job that'll pay as much? Why would you make yourself miserable and continue doing something you're not forced to do?


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

J1945 said:


> Then why do you continue to drive for Uber? No other marketable skills? Can't find a job that'll pay as much? Why would you make yourself miserable and continue doing something you're not forced to do?


I have plenty of markable skills, I have a Masters degree and years of experience in my field. I haven't been able to find work since my last position which was a contract ended a year ago. I may hate driving for uber but I hate not being able to pay my bills more.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I have plenty of markable skills, I have a Masters degree and years of experience in my field. I haven't been able to find work since my last position which was a contract ended a year ago. I may hate driving for uber but I hate not being able to pay my bills more.


Well, I can certainly understand that. I walked away from Uber, but I still have bills too. My new job doesn't pay very well, but the tips are huge.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> You make my city sound so bland.
> No street musicians, no guns, no violence, no interesting neighbourhoods.. Just gentrified suburbs and people.


au contraire, no, not at all. It's a great town. Food, jazz, trannies, voodoo...
everything one could want or wish for. It's not even close to sea level.
Perfect place to raise a family.  Right there on Bourbon Street. 

I'm calling a realtor in the morning. Why have I waited this long ???


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Few years before my concert going time.the "WAREHOUSE"N.O.L.A.Last place Jim Morrison ever played.
> Note the name of the promoters-" Beaver Productions".
> Now " Ticket Master" charges more than the concerts used to cost.and they hold back on the best tickets !
> View attachment 43717











Zeppelin and Tull.
$4.50 advanced, $5 at the door

By tbe way, this venue was hit by a small plane in the 80's and they demolished it. Every classic rock act played there and it's the first place the Stones performed in the US.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> View attachment 43892
> 
> 
> Zeppelin and Tull.
> ...


Jethro Tull & Zeppelin
If only it could happen today.
Tickets would be $450.00


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Jethro Tull & Zeppelin
> If only it could happen today.
> Tickets would be $450.00


I think your missing a zero. Especially after the Ticketmaster bots gobbled them all up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> au contraire, no, not at all. It's a great town. Food, jazz, trannies, voodoo...
> everything one could want or wish for. It's not even close to sea level.
> Perfect place to raise a family.  Right there on Bourbon Street.
> 
> I'm calling a realtor in the morning. Why have I waited this long ???


Yes ,why have you.
Efficiency apt
In quarter,I think Parking is even included $850.00-$1,200.00.furnished with utilities.
Now it may be in an attic . . .but the location.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> You make my city sound so bland. No street musicians, no guns, no violence, no interesting neighbourhoods.. Just gentrified suburbs and people.


Well come on over.
They SHOOT people from Australia too
Why they got 2 of them months ago . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Just last April.
They could use a couple more by now.
Bring a friend.


----------



## surya kumar (May 25, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Hell,they murder the cops here while handcuffed getting taken from one jail to the other,on small charges.
> View attachment 43776


Oh god


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> au contraire, no, not at all. It's a great town. Food, jazz, trannies, voodoo...
> everything one could want or wish for. It's not even close to sea level.
> Perfect place to raise a family.  Right there on Bourbon Street.
> 
> I'm calling a realtor in the morning. Why have I waited this long ???


Vodoo,vampires.plenty


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I almost got arrested during Mardi Gras in New Orleans for peeing in an alleyway. When you gotta go, you gotta go. I miss college.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I almost got arrested during Mardi Gras in New Orleans for peeing in an alleyway. When you gotta go, you gotta go. I miss college.


That's a big no no if you get caught.
Can't have 400,000 peeing in the street it gets smelly.drainage isn't that good.


----------



## Believe33 (Jun 6, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


Wow! I hope things turn around for you. I did write here a forum on Up Uber. My car my rules like it or not. Check out my form called "like it or not"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> I think your missing a zero. Especially after the Ticketmaster bots gobbled them all up


They didn't have Ticketmaster back then.
Box office,or record store.

Or you could take your chances day if concert.

I used to make a nice little profit scalping ,way back when.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes ,why have you. Efficiency apt
> In quarter,I think Parking is even included $850.00-$1,200.00.furnished with utilities.
> 
> Now it may be in an attic . . .but the location.


Attic would be fine. I have an attic-tive personality anyway.
That means bats in the belfry, I guess  Now I'm sad.

If I were there, I'd go downstairs and look for some happy.

Jump in the time machine, go unplugged....it sounded like this.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> They didn't have Ticketmaster back then.
> Box office,or record store.
> 
> Or you could take your chances day if concert.
> ...


Camping out at the box office. Up all night waiting in line waiting for them to open.
Buy as many of the best seats as you have cash available. Ticket "brokers" would 
pay people to wait it out for the first few rows and choice seats. instant profit.
ads in the newspaper were risky. scalping was unlawful, even in the 70's & 80's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Attic would be fine. I have an attic-tive personality anyway.
> That means bats in the belfry, I guess  Now I'm sad.
> 
> If I were there, I'd go downstairs and look for some happy.
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


What's Modern-Day-Slavery


----------



## Bogdan48 (Feb 4, 2016)

Whoever said they are unfazed by shallow behavior, they might be shallow themselves. Shallow people attract each other, they think the shallowness is the "normal" way to be.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

It is very clear by this thread how many "employee" minded drivers are on the road. It's always has to be what everyone else does for you or to you but never what you do for yourself on how you interact with others. The issue is not the customers, its the drivers. 

I have been doing this part-time for over a year and these types of riders/issues are far and few between.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.


Simple fix drive for Lyft...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

This topic is where driving tons of short trips with college kids is a good thing. If a trip is feeling like it is shallow, it will quickly be followed by 30 that are not.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


I generally speaking AM that quiet taxi driver equivalent because after 2.5+ years of driving for Uber I too have come to that understanding that it is easier to shut up and drive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> It is very clear by this thread how many "employee" minded drivers are on the road. It's always has to be what everyone else does for you or to you but never what you do for yourself on how you interact with others. The issue is not the customers, its the drivers.
> 
> I have been doing this part-time for over a year and these types of riders/issues are far and few between.


Well,it is important.
Lot of tourists here.

If I give them a bad Uber experience.
They might take it home with them.
Maybe even where you drive.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


Wow quit your crying! If you don't like it stop driving. Uber is an extremely EASY AND LOW SKILLED job, don't get that twisted. God this post just screams of entitlement


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

KekeLo said:


> What's Modern-Day-Slavery


This irks me, even though I'm not black (but just Asian -- ironically enough there were discriminating laws too but no slavery recorded and numbers not big enough to beep on anyone's radar).

Folks who had to go fight in WWII (since mentioned) were drafted in. Unless you had flat feet or two left feet or eyes crossed of some sort, you had no choice. Maybe that's close to "modern" day slavery. Since if you don't join, you're either a fugitive running from the law OR you're thrown in jail and locked up but more then likely thrown onto a ship set for Poland.

There's no choice in that.

Maybe you feel like the circumstances around you, is squeezing you, to a point where it FEELS like slavery but you can still sit on the street with your palm out, can't you? You'd probably make more money that way once you calculate the amount of expenses you incur with uber and the lack of expenses you'd have sitting on the street loitering.

Does this mean you shouldn't feel like a human being when doing uber? Nah. There's nothing wrong with complaining about insensitive folks who don't know how to appreciate a service paid (albeit cheaply paid) much like those same folks who say nada when you hold the door for them.

People lack common sense and manners, sucks.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberLou said:


> It is very clear by this thread how many "employee" minded drivers are on the road. It's always has to be what everyone else does for you or to you but never what you do for yourself on how you interact with others. The issue is not the customers, its the drivers.
> 
> I have been doing this part-time for over a year and these types of riders/issues are far and few between.


I respectfully disagree. I think most drivers (on and off this forum) prefer to be IC's and treated as such. Uber is treating them like employees. If they were treated like IC"s they could set their own rates, but uber controls that. Uber can't have it both ways.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> I love this haha. Wouldn't surprise me if some Uber drivers really do sleep in thier cars


They do at the SeaTac Airport staging lot


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

kaigor said:


> Wow quit your crying! If you don't like it stop driving. Uber is an extremely EASY AND LOW SKILLED job, don't get that twisted. God this post just screams of entitlement


Exactly explains why you drive.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Exactly explains why you drive.


I drive for travel money and to pay off student loans. I enjoy driving tho so I don't mind the gig... Cuz you know, it's EASY. Literally sit on your ass and drive ppl around, nothing to it


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

kaigor said:


> I drive for travel money and to pay off student loans. I enjoy driving tho so I don't mind the gig... Cuz you know, it's EASY. Literally sit on your ass and drive ppl around, nothing to it


Most jobs are actually quite easy. They only look difficult to people who don't know how to do it. There are jobs that require some more physical labor and/or mental processing but really everything is a matter of habit. There may be some problem solving but a civil engineer for example generally follows a routine that is familiar to them. Same goes for a bricklayer. Once he understands how to mix concrete at the right right ratio and how to read a building plan it's just a matter of going through the motions. So in that sense I don't think it's fair to say Uber driving is particularly easy compared to any other job. Maybe what you mean to say is that the barrier to entry is lower; anybody with a drivers licence can do Uber whereas other jobs need technical training or a degree.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If it was a goat ,AL Qaeda would show up with gifts.
> They don't know what they're missing.
> BBQ goat ain't bad.
> My Iranianian buddy didnt like pork either.said it would be like eating dog.
> Tell that to a North Korean . . .


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

the ferryman said:


> This thread is getting off track...
> Better drink my own piss


Just don't drink it out of a dirty glass, because that would be gross.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

lmao. uber drivers have greater problems than that. how about the assaults on uber drivers by uber passengers that are rampant? how about the lives of the 3 uber drivers that have been killed on the job? how about worries that you have to buy another car in 3 years? how about these crappy rates. non of those things are stopping you from going online but conversation is? smh


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Most jobs are actually quite easy. They only look difficult to people who don't know how to do it. There are jobs that require some more physical labor and/or mental processing but really everything is a matter of habit. There may be some problem solving but a civil engineer for example generally follows a routine that is familiar to them. Same goes for a bricklayer. Once he understands how to mix concrete at the right right ratio and how to read a building plan it's just a matter of going through the motions. So in that sense I don't think it's fair to say Uber driving is particularly easy compared to any other job. Maybe what you mean to say is that the barrier to entry is lower; anybody with a drivers licence can do Uber whereas other jobs need technical training or a degree.


No dude, I'm saying uber is an EASY job. It requires no training and almost anyone can do it... You just have to know how to drive. I'm not sure how you can say most jobs are easy if you've never actually done the job. Pretty sure being a brain surgeon or high stakes investment banker is much more difficult than driving uber. Still disagree? Just think about being the president, every president shows massive amounts of aging during their years in office, some of it is due to time but a lot of it has to do with stress. Please don't make it seem like driving uber is on par with some of these high skilled, difficult jobs. And if you still don't believe me, tell me why almost anyone can drive uber and almost No one can perform open heart surgery!


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> So, I take it that you eagerly jump at every opportunity to have some thankless schmuck disrespect you in your own personal vehicle? If that makes you mature, then so be it - I guess.





J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


I sure would like to be tough as nails like you, if you like to be treated like a pissant by all the entitled, self-righteous, socially superior-minded pieces of trash that enter and exit your vehicle on a regular basis. I'll be sure to


J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of ...Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.





J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


Well gee...I really wish that I was as tough-as-nails as you, sir, since you don't mind much being treated like a pee-on by these millennial, entitled, self-righteous, piece-of-trash, ungrateful, ******BAGS that don't have the LEAST BIT COMMON HUMAN DECENCY to even acknowledge your presence, let alone your humble service. I'll be sure to stay off "your damn lawn"....rest assured.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You'll never see these people again. Use this fact to your advantage. Be somebody else. Here's a few ideas to help pass the time with people you don't care about:
> 
> ::: Tell them about your sex change operation.
> ::: Fake some eastern block accent and tell them you're a immigrant from Shlembaknia, and how you miss your Mother Country.
> ...


I wore this for driving around Christmas. Got pulled over with a pax in the back when I had it on. "Big Party Tonight?" "Uh, no sir, I'm an Uber driver, far from it". Laughs and sends me on my way. Story added to the story book.

https://www.shinesty.com/collection...lake-young-frosty-ugly-christmas-sweater-suit

Seriously, if you can't have fun driving Uber you really just can't have fun.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

After 1K+ trips, I've started noticing some repeat pax.. Madison is a pretty small city compared to where some of you guys are. When it was busy during winter, I rarely had time to ponder. Now the college is out and wait time is half hour. Miss those stacked ping surge days!


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> I sure would like to be tough as nails like you, if you like to be treated like a pissant by all the entitled, self-righteous, socially superior-minded pieces of trash that enter and exit your vehicle on a regular basis. I'll be sure to
> 
> Well gee...I really wish that I was as tough-as-nails as you, sir, since you don't mind much being treated like a pee-on by these millennial, entitled, self-righteous, piece-of-trash, ungrateful, ******BAGS that don't have the LEAST BIT COMMON HUMAN DECENCY to even acknowledge your presence, let alone your humble service. I'll be sure to stay off "your damn lawn"....rest assured.


But, you're the one turning on the app and driving. It's no one else's fault but yours that you've put yourself in the position to take such perceived abuse.

Your lack of ability to properly quote and reply to a message board post makes me doubt your ability to safely operate an automobile. It could be that your so fragile that words caused you to blindly click buttons in your angst and fervor to respond that the mess of text you created was the end result. Either way, I suggest you find a job wiping tables.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I wore this for driving around Christmas. Got pulled over with a pax in the back when I had it on.
> "Big Party Tonight?" "Uh, no sir, I'm an Uber driver, far from it". Laughs and sends me on my way.
> Story added to the story book.
> 
> ...


Exactly. You really CAN control the horizontal and the vertical. It's your car.

I like that though, "....You folks having a big party ?"
"No sir, Officer, I'm an Uber driver..."
"..Oh, okay. Drive safe. Have a good evening......"

Now, if you'd told him, " what the ***** do you want ?"
it would have turned out different.

I think we were raised better and know better than that though.....


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

kaigor said:


> Please don't make it seem like driving uber is on par with some of these high skilled, difficult jobs.


Clinging to this belief is what keeps a lot of these zeros from running a garden hose from their exhaust pipe to their drivers window and drifting off while listening to "I am a special snowflake. It's everyone else's fault" playing on a loop on the stereo.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Clinging to this belief is what keeps a lot of these zeros from running a garden hose from their exhaust pipe
> to their drivers window and drifting off while listening to "I am a special snowflake. It's everyone else's fault"
> playing on a loop on the stereo.


You know what's something, though ?
Every "1" I've ever come across was a zero until they got "turned on".
You probably get it, but it's a binary thing. 
Once you're "on", you could care less about who's fault is what
or if anyone else is special and you just don't bother worrying about it.

At that point, you have too many other things to be concerned with.
You'll look busy. Many will wonder why you're in such a hurry, but you know why:
Time is short, access times are limited and you know something that they don't.
Best part is, it's actually open to anyone who wants it.

Just ask anyone who occupies a position in one of these highly skilled 
or technical disciplines and he or she will look dead at you and say,
"...what the hell are you talking about ?". Obviously, I have no idea.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

J1945 said:


> But, you're the one turning on the app and driving. It's no one else's fault but yours that you've put yourself in the position to take such perceived abuse.
> 
> Your lack of ability to properly quote and reply to a message board post makes me doubt your ability to safely operate an automobile. It could be that your so fragile that words caused you to blindly click buttons in your angst and fervor to respond that the mess of text you created was the end result. Either way, I suggest you find a job wiping tables.


I only fault my fat fingers for fudging the reply, is all. Feel free to misjudge all you want. I think that I made my point across in the end. As for my fragile mind, I would just LOOOVE to get you in my car one night and demonstrate just how fragile my mind can get. I wouldn't be wiping tables afterwards....that's for sure.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> You know what's something, though ?
> Every "1" I've ever come across was a zero until they got "turned on".
> You probably get it, but it's a binary thing.
> Once you're "on", you could care less about who's fault is what
> ...


I read your reply a few times and still cannot understand what you're trying to say. Can you rephrase or speak coherently please?


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> I only fault my fat fingers for fudging the reply, is all. Feel free to misjudge all you want. I think that I made my point across in the end. As for my fragile mind, I would just LOOOVE to get you in my car one night and demonstrate just how fragile my mind can get. I wouldn't be wiping tables afterwards....that's for sure.


I have some vacation time and plenty of frequent flyer miles. Where do you live?


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I read your reply a few times and still cannot understand what you're trying to say. Can you rephrase or speak coherently please?


Obviously some high-level logicians here, trolling the threads.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

J1945 said:


> I have some vacation time and plenty of frequent flyer miles. Where do you live?


I'll pick you up. I'd rather not get my family involved.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


You really shouldn't try to belittle others in here who are just looking for advice in these posts. Not everyone's going to be "true grit" like you. Next time I watch Saving Private Ryan...y'know, the part where the poor GI is try to keep his intestines together in the beach landing scene? I'll remind myself to grow up...and keep it together. How inspiring.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

UberDriver72 said:


> I'll pick you up. I'd rather not get my family involved.


The people in the pictures that come with the frames are not your family.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Just don't drink it out of a dirty glass, because that would be gross.


AL Qaeda sells camel piss.








See,thread has come full circle.

And you learned something


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the ferryman said:


>


Urine used to be believed to be sterile. That is why some cultures consider it a "medicine".

In the old days,nurses tested for suspected diabetes by tasting urine.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

J1945 said:


> The people in the pictures that come with the frames are not your family.


I don't need to prove anything to you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I wore this for driving around Christmas. Got pulled over with a pax in the back when I had it on. "Big Party Tonight?" "Uh, no sir, I'm an Uber driver, far from it". Laughs and sends me on my way. Story added to the story book.
> 
> https://www.shinesty.com/collection...lake-young-frosty-ugly-christmas-sweater-suit
> 
> Seriously, if you can't have fun driving Uber you really just can't have fun.


From hereafter I Dub thee " SNOWFLAKE".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I read your reply a few times and still cannot understand what you're trying to say. Can you rephrase or speak coherently please?


Binary code.

" pearls before Swine"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> Clinging to this belief is what keeps a lot of these zeros from running a garden hose from their exhaust pipe to their drivers window and drifting off while listening to "I am a special snowflake. It's everyone else's fault" playing on a loop on the stereo.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bottom line is :

ANYTHING can be turned into trivial conversation and human interest for the PAX.

ANYTHING.

Anything can be used as a seguey to keep conversation flowing.

AS EXHIBITED BY THIS POST.

many topics and many conversations stemming from various subjects,all flowing.

NOT HARD TO DO.

SHALLOW HUMAN CONTACT and passenger entertainment can be carried on for any length of ride using methods EXHIBITED here.

LOOK N LEARN.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> I wore this for driving around Christmas. Got pulled over with a pax in the back when I had it on. "Big Party Tonight?" "Uh, no sir, I'm an Uber driver, far from it". Laughs and sends me on my way. Story added to the story book.
> 
> https://www.shinesty.com/collection...lake-young-frosty-ugly-christmas-sweater-suit
> 
> Seriously, if you can't have fun driving Uber you really just can't have fun.


That would REALLY look good in a Retro Leisure Suit !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Binary code.
> 
> " pearls before Swine"


Thank you. If all the lights were "turned on" we would probably be wasting a lot of electricity.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

kaigor said:


> I read your reply a few times and still cannot understand what you're trying to say.
> Can you rephrase or speak coherently please?


Nope, I must have been high or something.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Thank you. If all the lights were "turned on" we would probably be wasting a lot of electricity.


Make anything over 60 Watts illegal.

Oops,done that been there.

Cheaper than investing in infrastructure.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" the wall was too high,he could not break free.and the worms ate into his brain . . ."
Expansion is a wonderful thing.
Open minds can see beyond horizons.

Indoctrination creates internal prisons,where you may be employed as the guard.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If one can imagine God,one should be able to create heaven.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But enough of this SHALLOW HUMAN INTERACTION ,of philosophy,humanity theology the human condition,psychology,human nature,let us stop now.

And consider 
. . .SURGE.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> Thank you. If all the lights were "turned on" we would probably be wasting a lot of electricity.


"The Path" is not to snuff out another s
light so thine own may shine more brightly,but to light a thousand more.


----------



## LuLubella (Jan 20, 2016)

J1945 said:


> What a bunch of tender little daisies some of you are.
> 
> Today is the anniversary of D-Day. I can't help but to think of the 18-20 year old boys sitting in front of those beach landers. Good thing they didn't have hurt feels because someone didn't smile at them.
> 
> Grow up.


Let us be be supportive of one another...not critical. Just because an Uber driver isn't ambushed by gunfire on the shores of enemy territory doesn't mean he/she doesn't have a legitimate issue. Good grief.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 44149
> 
> "The Path" is not to snuff out another s
> light so thine own may shine more brightly,but to light a thousand more.


Okay, you're right. Only problem is all thousand of them have their app on
and it's going to totally kill the surge from here to Timbuktu. Can we snuff that instead ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LuLubella said:


> Let us be be supportive of one another...not critical. Just because an Uber driver isn't ambushed by gunfire on the shores of enemy territory doesn't mean he/she doesn't have a legitimate issue. Good grief.


G







Got enough ambushing on these shores.


----------



## fuberluber (May 13, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


So so true. But that rating system got us making small talk after 10 hours and 22 rides. You will get those "attitude" reports should you not be the happy Uber robot you are supposed to be. Oh well, atleast we will soon be replaced by the self driving cars. .. which ironically won't communicate with the PAX either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fuberluber said:


> So so true. But that rating system got us making small talk after 10 hours and 22 rides. You will get those "attitude" reports should you not be the happy Uber robot you are supposed to be. Oh well, atleast we will soon be replaced by the self driving cars. .. which ironically won't communicate with the PAX either.


Oh it gets so hard to do after 12 hours,6 days a week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fuberluber said:


> So so true. But that rating system got us making small talk after 10 hours and 22 rides. You will get those "attitude" reports should you not be the happy Uber robot you are supposed to be. Oh well, atleast we will soon be replaced by the self driving cars. .. which ironically won't communicate with the PAX either.


Oh the self driving car will ask questions to confirm the ride is going correctly.

Until someone stabs it's speakers out,or pours beer into the electronics.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Honestly i find uber very very tedious, i can only drive for about 3 hours max before i get shitty and tired. Whilst im in the cab though 9 hours is the usual deal and i can deal with it. I also find that in the cabs people arent as disrespectful and usually are older professionals since all the young punks catch uber. 

Also since in a cab you dont need to win 5 stars i am more free to just be me and honest. Conversation in the cabs isnt as repetitive as Uber, some passengers even avoid talking about Uber since they think its taboo. It's so nice not to get bombarded with the same question "you do this full time or part time, what's your normal job".

Even when i put that taxi driver uniform i get more respect out of people in the service industry, 'cause they know it ain't easy dealing with assholes daily.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Totally get it.

I generally steer the conversation to something I find interesting. But I only get about 3 conversations a night that are engaging. Though the ones that are can be pretty heavy and hit you in the feels.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> This thread was inspired by FAC who recently posted about her experience: Sitting in the car but unable to find the mental energy to turn Uber on and drive people around.
> 
> Well FAC , I feel the same way..
> Uber used to be fun but when you pick up people who are disrespectful, impersonal and ungrateful it degrades your wellbeing.
> ...


You are suffering from PTSD, know other way to explain it. My recommendation is if you can is to turn off the app altogether and go home and read a book or listen to some music. By the time you've reached 2K rides you have experienced everything society can meat out to you. Uber is the epitome of Neoliberalism and an its' endless bounty of riders who have become masters at delivering exploitation and abuse. What human being doesn't know that people who make meagre or minimum wages doesn't deserve a tip and a smile. The young lady at the coffee shop who has a tip jar beside the till that you have driven to the shop chooses Poo when you pick her up knowing there won't be another rider at 5:30 in the AM. Uber has created a new class of workers that are even below Wall Mart workers. Uber is the new slave on demand economy.


----------



## goldenstate415 (May 6, 2016)

valor said:


> I find it helps to use the SherpaShare app to write comments out for other drivers to read or respond to. That can help get frustrations out of your head.
> 
> But I totally agree with your sentiment. I had a really bad string of passengers who took me and my car for granted: entering and exiting without saying anything or looking my way, leaving the car doors open when exiting, etc. It was a bit dehumanizing, and I was really happy at the end of the night when I picked up a family with groceries who were just incredibly thankful to have a safe ride home and have someone they could chat with. It really turned my night around.


re SherpaShare feels like I can get out all of my frustrations too... anytime I can just share my experience, haha it's like driver therapy in some sense


----------

